# Throwing knives



## Survalich77 (Dec 6, 2017)

Well, I was bored so I started throwing knives in my cellar. It’s harder than it looks, but I can stick them most of the time now. My friend gave me a few nice wooden target to throw into. I call him a wood carnivore, because whenever a tree falls within earshot, he’s grabbing his chainsaw. Anyway, it’s been fun so far. Better than sittin in front of the tv.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It can be recreational. So can tomahawks. Keep em sharp.


----------



## youngridge (Dec 28, 2017)

Any tips on getting better? Any ole knife or do you have special 'throwing knives'? 

Not trying to be rude or anything but I have very little luck throwing my pocket folder.....should I get throwing knives then?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

May I suggest taking up reloading if you have that much time on your hands.


----------



## Survalich77 (Dec 6, 2017)

youngridge said:


> Any tips on getting better? Any ole knife or do you have special 'throwing knives'?
> 
> Not trying to be rude or anything but I have very little luck throwing my pocket folder.....should I get throwing knives then?


I bought a set of 3 throwing knives on eBay. Pretty good knives for cheap. As a beginner, the best tip I can give is to have a nice sized wooden target. You can cut one easily from any fallen tree. Also it's not a bad idea to place a cardboard box behind the target or on the floor, because very miss is going to ricochet off the wall or floor.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A good video on learning to throw knives and tomahawks that you may want to view.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Never cared for the sport, and I know that sounds funny coming from a professional knife sharpener.

My feeling is this. If you throw and miss, you have just armed your enemy.

Look into spears. SOG makes a good spearhead, it's even pre-threaded to screw onto a broomstick.

https://www.lapolicegear.com/sog-fs...m_term=1100913511219&utm_content=All Products


----------



## Survalich77 (Dec 6, 2017)

Cool video. I told my friend and wife that I’ve been doing this in my cellar and they chuckled. Then she said she wants to chuck a few, next time I visit, I’ll bring the knives and a wooden target. I just have to make sure we get to it before we start on cocktails. Should be interesting.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

My only throwing knife is an Arrow. Have seem some skilled throws do some amazing thing.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

The woman who sang at my wedding was a champion 'hawk thrower for Rendezvous. I polished a two of her 'hawks, and we went into the local "green space" to toss them into some downed trees.

If I was her husband, I would never question anything she ever said...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

youngridge said:


> Any tips on getting better? Any ole knife or do you have special 'throwing knives'?
> 
> Not trying to be rude or anything but I have very little luck throwing my pocket folder.....should I get throwing knives then?


A pocket folder is going to be greatly imbalanced, and unsuited for throwing.
You want a balanced blade and tang on a throwing knife. The skill you must learn is to judge how many revolutions the knife will make in the air before hitting the target, and tune your throw to deliver the point at that distance.
The movies like to show knives being thrown in a straight line, point always first, like an arrow, but that's not realistic. Sure, you can make it fly like that, but you won't be able to impart nearly the same force as a proper end-over-end throw.
Pick up a cheap set of knives intended for the purpose, and practice practice practice. If you ever think you'll actually need to throw a knife, it should be one designed for the task.


----------

